# Ableitströme von FU und EN 60204-1:2007 (VDE 0113)



## georg69 (31 Oktober 2007)

Hallo an Alle,
ich habe mit der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie ein Problem

Die EN 60204-1:2007 "Sicherheit von Maschinen - Elektrische Ausrüstung  von Maschinen" fordert im Punkt "8.2.8 Zusätzliche Anforderungen an den  Schutz-Potentialausgleich für elektrische Ausrüstungen mit   Erdableitströmen größer als AC oder DC 10mA" einen nicht unerheblichen  Aufwand für die Erfüllung der Norm. 
Wir bauen hauptsächlich mobile Geräte, bei denen die Verlegung eines  seperaten Schutzleites nur sehr schwer zu realisieren ist. 

Im Unterabschitt c) wird die Möglichkeit zur Erfüllung des Schutzes,  eine "automatische Abschaltung der Versorgung bei Verlust der  Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleiters" erwähnt. Kennen von euch einer ein Gerät,  welches diese Schutzleiterüberwachung realisiert? Eigentlich müssten ja alle die Maschinen bauen und FU einsetzten (also alle die das Forum lesen) betreffen, ich finde aber keine Infos. 

Über das warum und wieso FU Ableitströme haben will ich hier nicht reden, es geht nur um die konsequente Umsetzung der Maschinenrichlinie.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Schöne Grüße

Georg


----------



## PeterEF (31 Oktober 2007)

georg69 schrieb:


> Im Unterabschitt c) wird die Möglichkeit zur Erfüllung des Schutzes, eine "automatische Abschaltung der Versorgung bei Verlust der Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleiters" erwähnt. Kennen von euch einer ein Gerät, welches diese Schutzleiterüberwachung realisiert? Eigentlich müssten ja alle die Maschinen bauen und FU einsetzten (also alle die das Forum lesen) betreffen, ich finde aber keine Infos.


 
Sowas: http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/elektromotoren/articles/94822/


----------



## georg69 (31 Oktober 2007)

Danke Peter,
genau so was habe ich gesucht.

Ich freu mich aber auch noch über alternative Vorschläge

Georg


----------

